# Ouch -Teething Biting



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Hi all, 
Looking for any tricks to save my arms! I am now wearing two huge bandages above my wrists. Thank god it is on top or people would think I tried to commit suicide. Boo loves to teeth on me! He is so fast and he grabs hold before I can even stop him. He has plenty of toys, nylon bone, etc. I know this is normal and hopefully my cry ouch and time out in the pen will eventually get him to stop. Anything else I should be doing? How long does this stage last? Might need a cast to protect me LOL.


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

His little mouth hurts. Try keeping a hard chewie in your pocket, when he starts on you give it to him Maybe a skin kids frozen teething ring would feel good to him?


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Someday, you will look back on your war wounds and be nostalgic. MiMi never chewed, but Ray (my coton) was a wild beast. My hands and arms were marred by snapping jaws of needle teeth. It will pass. I tell you Ray destroyed items it cost me thousands to replace...the little bugger. I could not stop those jaws. But then he grew up and became a perfect gentleman. Some dogs are chewers, others are not. In the long run the chew crazy dogs save on dental bills. Get plenty of healthy chewies.

Oh, never mind your arms...they will heal. Honestly, the time will pass so fast.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

It will pass. Just try and keep something close so he can chew on so you can distract him from chewing your arm off. ; )


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

Spookie is 3, I still call her pihrannah dog.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*I Do remember that/ My One arm was a mess. Kept long sleeves on last summer. It Will Stop. But then there is the Ankles. Yogis Destroying My One now. Just try and distract any way you can. They think its play. It was So Hard at first. Good Luck. Nickee in Pa**


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh you haven't been chewed on , until you've been chewed on by DEWEY!!! I have been known to wear isotoner gloves while combing his hair! LOL. The good news is, it will pass! Dewey is almost 1 year old and he no longer bites! Thank Goodness! Oh and not only did he bite me , he bit the other three of my dogs, his beds, his toys, his pee pads...... I bought a lot off bully sticks!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

My neighbor is going through that now with her little Silkie puppy. I've learned that when I have my hands near him that I make a fist and don't have any digits showing. It frustrates her that she can't get a hold of me (can't open her mouth that big) and she leaves me alone. Any time Tyler did anything bad I would let out a very loud, sharp EH!! (as instructed by Victoria Stillwell) and it really helps stop bad behavior. She said not to use the word "no", or the dog will think it's name is "no." :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## lols82 (Nov 13, 2012)

mdbflorida said:


> Hi all,
> Looking for any tricks to save my arms! I am now wearing two huge bandages above my wrists. Thank god it is on top or people would think I tried to commit suicide. Boo loves to teeth on me! He is so fast and he grabs hold before I can even stop him. He has plenty of toys, nylon bone, etc. I know this is normal and hopefully my cry ouch and time out in the pen will eventually get him to stop. Anything else I should be doing? How long does this stage last? Might need a cast to protect me LOL.


 
Get him lots of teething toys and just try and distract him whenever he starts to bite on you. I honestly thought Sammy would never stop the biting but he'll stop. He's cute


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Distraction is the best way to handle this. Withdraw your hand and replace it with an appropriate chew toy. "Eh" is the magic word here too!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Thanks everyone. Barb, hadn't thought of the teething ring! Will try that today. Can't imagine needing any more toys or teething stuff -my house looks like doggie daycare LOL. Tried to eek which freaks my wheaten out and comes to my rescue but doesn't faze Boo! Since he focuses on the wrist to elbow, battle armor here I come! Enjoy the weekend everyone and I hope none of you were in the latest storms path!


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

When he starts chewing present him with something else to chew on. As a nanny, when Sophie does things behaviorally like a child, I think what I would do if it was the kids I nanny getting into this. Of course if the kids were biting it would be an automatic time out, it's just not okay. But your puppy is playing and needs someone to teach him what's okay in play and what's not. If 2 kids were fighting over a toy, you go to the person that wanted the toy second and redirect his/her attention to another toy. I always go with which one happens to be favored lately. Sophie's biting has decreased, but it's a work in progress. Also we got Sophie this teething stick they you stick in the freezer. I'm sure he's just trying to relieve the pressure to his gums. That teething stick helped a lot. She would dig her teeth into it cold and you could just see her calming down 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sushi's Mom (Mar 28, 2013)

I'm right there with you! Sushi loves to nip the tender part of my underarm when I least expect it. Serious ouch! I'm encouraged with the " it will pass" comments. Thank you all so much!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I finally broke down and got the bully bone! He still wants to chew on me but at least it does seem to be helping pacify him for a while. Of course my wheaten is in seventh heaven because he hasn't had one since he was a puppy. One thing I have noticed is they seem to now have ones that don't smell! Great improvement in the last seven years that I wasn't aware of.


----------

